# Heatwave Austin Texas



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking for details! As usual navigating the USACi website is challenging at best!
So, who is planning on going? Where exactly will it be held? I heard that it is the weekend of the 28th of July, true?

http://www.soundoff.org/events.htm 

I plan on attending and entering the FJ in SupermodQ, first public debut of rebuild.

Chime in if you have details, plan on competing or attending.

Let's do it!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

I plan on going to check it out, as ive never been, and always wanted too over the years..Seem to always missed out do to work,and other issues..but not this time for sure.Will be great to go and see several installs, and get ideas/listen too,speak with experienced people, and experience in itself.Deff will check out your FJ!! As far as I know, it is still posted on the 28th,and 29th in Austin


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I am headed up there to attend on Saturday. After reading some of your posts here SoundJunkie, I'd certainly like to get a peek at your setup. I'll stop by and introduce myself. Haven't been up there in a couple of years for the show, but I am sure it will be as hot as ever this year. Heatwave is the perfect name for that show.


----------



## oldturd (Oct 31, 2009)

I may go. This is the first year in some time that it isn't on my birthday. I haven't been in years; since I was an installer. Might be fun to go out and see who is still in the industry. Undoubtedly there will be a few cars that impress and a more than a few that provide some amusement. Should be a good time though.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be there FOR SURE but only as a spectator since my truck will not be ready for show in the next 2 weeks 

Here are the details: http://heatwaveshow.com/shows/2012-texas-heat-wave/

Let me know if you need hotel info... they are all not far from my house...


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool! Yeah....I already registered, going to check out hotels this weekend. Looking forward to meeting everybody.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

The list below comes from the link I posted, Marriott is really decent and not overly priced. Use hotels.com to reserve 

Hotel - Courtyard by Marriott Austin Airport
Hotel - Sleep Inn & Suites
Hotel - Country Inn & Suites
Hotel - Orangewood Suites
Hotel - Ramada Limited


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

The Holiday Inn is already BOOKED!! If going,I recommend Reserving a room if you need one..Seem to be filling up pretty fast around anywhere close on the 27-29th .Just letting everyone know


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

If you can swing $120 a night check this out: aloftaustinatthedomain.com

I booked here, looks cool! Not far from the event either. See everyone there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

I booked at the Orangewood-Suites..Not too far away, and was recommended,Seems like it will be a blast..


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Aloft is awesome! Anything in the Domain area is nice and not far away from the event... I actually know the bar manager really well there at Aloft


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

DeanE10 said:


> Aloft is awesome! Anything in the Domain area is nice and not far away from the event... I actually know the bar manager really well there at Aloft


Ohhhhh!! Do I smell comp drinks?!? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Ohhhhh!! Do I smell comp drinks?!?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


:laugh:


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Ohhhhh!! Do I smell comp drinks?!?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I am sure I can work something out with her... The bar is actually small... I like the place next door much better. It's call 'The Park at The Domain"

They have decent food too...


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

DeanE10 said:


> I am sure I can work something out with her... The bar is actually small... I like the place next door much better. It's call 'The Park at The Domain"
> 
> They have decent food too...


Game on!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Nobody else going???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Surely there are more going! Just not spoken up yet... Several of the Team Hybrid guys have confirmed as well... Chris Pate and Nick from ORKA also confirmed


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I saw Nick last weekend and knew he and Chris would be there. Hopefully its a good turnout!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Im pretty excited man..cant wait to check out some great vehicles with nice sounding systems and get some great ideas to complete mine


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Me too! There are going to be some awesome sounding vehicles there. Really looking forward to learning from some of the industry vets there as well


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I'm gonna try and come up Saturday and check it out for a bit. Had I kept the F150 I would have attempted to compete :-(. I doubt the stock Tundra would place very well so I'll wait till next year to compete.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

If all goes well and the good Lord gives us a break, my Dodge Challenger will be in the Focal booth inside the Custom Sounds center at HeatWave Austin. If I can get it tuned in time, the car will compete in ModQ. If I cant get it tuned, it will be there anyway for everyone to see. 

Chris Pate has done the install and from what pics he is sending me its pretty damn special! 

Equipment list is as follows:

Focal Be No. 7 kit fully active.

Tweeters in dash crossfiring semi horn loaded in factory locations in each corner of the dash. Be tweeters.

3WBe is in kick panel in custom made enclosures sealed.

6W3 Be is in each door. Doors are deadened utilizing Focal BAM and Orca Design Black Hole Tiles. 28 tiles in each door. 

All drivers are secured to 1/2 inch Aluminum Baffles and wrapped with BAM.

One pair of Focal 33WX2's in the truck in a custom designed dual chamber enclosure tuned to 31hz. The sub enclosure is completely sealed off from the trunk and will only play into the cabin of the car.

Amplifers are Focal FPS variety.

Tweeters FPS 2160 105 watts X 2
Mids FPS 2160 105 watts X 2
Bass FPS 2300 155 watts X 2
Subs FPS 3000 3000 watts X 1

Each amplifier will have two external capacitor banks directly tied into the power supplies. This will effectively give each amp 3-5 db of additional head room.

Processing will be provided by a Mosconi 6 to 8. Multi channel EQ, X-over, T/A, level control, phase control.

The front stage is completely hidden and you cannot see a thing that doesn't look factory.......fold the rear seat down and that changes!!!

I am looking forward to seeing each of you out there this weekend. As always, anyone with Orca products in their vehicles and are competing, please search me out and I will be happy to listen to your vehicles and give you my opinion as to what to do to make to sound better and score higher at the show!!

Nick Wingate jr.
National Training Coordinator
Focal/Mosconi/Illusion Audio


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

AH HA! This is the one I seen there this past weekend 

This car is going to be killer!


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow I hope u get it tuned ... Love to hear that system.....


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> If all goes well and the good Lord gives us a break, my Dodge Challenger will be in the Focal booth inside the Custom Sounds center at HeatWave Austin. If I can get it tuned in time, the car will compete in ModQ. If I cant get it tuned, it will be there anyway for everyone to see.
> 
> ...


Very nice Mr. Wingate, one of the few cars that I am very excited to hear.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I may be just as excited as you Nick!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Arrived today...looking to be a big event!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Your here in town today? If I wasn't tearing down my truck at the moment (taking a break) I would have drove out to see how many we could gather up for a dinner in the area...


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Yup....no biggie...going next door for a bite.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

See you all in the morning. If you guys need help setting up let me know, I will be glad to lend a hand


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I was there today, seems like the soundoff area was really sparse. Maybe it will be better tomorrow? Good news is Custom SOunds is selling the DEH-80PRS for $299 there so I may grab one of those tomorrow.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hhmm... Lots of cars there today... Not sure where you were looking? Did you see Eric's FJ and Chris's Honda?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> Hhmm... Lots of cars there today... Not sure where you were looking? Did you see Eric's FJ and Chris's Honda?


Hell, maybe I was in the wrong area LOL. I'll be there tomorrow also, maybe I'll see some of you there.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Hhmm... Lots of cars there today... Not sure where you were looking? Did you see Eric's FJ and Chris's Honda?


Finallly met the o so illusive DEAN.. he IS real after all...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

haha! I will be there again later today, had to meet up with PJ this morning...


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Nice meeting u Dean. Wish I could have came out to Hearwave. But Trace wouldn't have had as good of time as me.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Was a good time for sure! Really glad I got to meet everyone! Especially glad that Chad and I finally showed up at the same event


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Was a good time for sure! Really glad I got to meet everyone! Especially glad that Chad and I finally showed up at the same event


Yes Dean, nice to meet you as well.. I was starting to think you were the Lochness monster.. hehe

Hopefully next time we meet on Oct. 13th, our cars will be done..


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Supermod Q

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

of course! Exactly what I expected, Congratulations Erik!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

DeanE10 said:


> of course! Exactly what I expected, Congratulations Erik!!!


Thanks Dean! Great meeting you...see you at the next GTG I hope.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats Erik, it was good to meet you and thanks again for the demo.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

MoparMike said:


> Congrats Erik, it was good to meet you and thanks again for the demo.


Likewise... my pleasure!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Congrats Erik


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrats yo! Perfect score in drivers seat = TASTIES!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

audionutz said:


> Congrats yo! Perfect score in drivers seat = TASTIES!!!


Thanks bro!! YUMMY

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Great Job bro... 
So kewl to meet you... And and the demo was out standing... 
!!! Good job!!!


SoundJunkie said:


> Supermod Q
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Yes Dean, nice to meet you as well.. I was starting to think you were the Lochness monster.. hehe
> 
> Hopefully next time we meet on Oct. 13th, our cars will be done..


Lochness monster is a legend... 

Man, I sure hope mine is done by then... I still have ALLOT of work to do!! I know you do too! Most of my delay will be saving for the additional hardware I need to buy...


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Good job Erik! 


Damn auto correct


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Lochness monster is a legend...
> 
> Man, I sure hope mine is done by then... I still have ALLOT of work to do!! I know you do too! Most of my delay will be saving for the additional hardware I need to buy...


Actualy, I dont have much to do at all..


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats Erik !


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats on the win Erik, a well deserved win I might add. Your system sounded awesome, very inspirational. Hopefully one day I'll be in the same league as you guys. 

I also like to add it was a real treat to get a chance and talk with Chris Pate. A real down to earth guy with a passion for sound. 

Nick's Challenger was also one for the books. I always felt the Challenger was the best looking out of all the modern pony cars. His system sounded excellent. The Mosconi processor did it's job and then some. The Mosconi's small install foot print is an added plus. I'm definitely gonna look into one. 

Great meeting you all. Hope to see you all at the next meet and meet the others I missed.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

onebadmonte said:


> Congrats on the win Erik, a well deserved win I might add. Your system sounded awesome, very inspirational. Hopefully one day I'll be in the same league as you guys.
> 
> I also like to add it was a real treat to get a chance and talk with Chris Pate. A real down to earth guy with a passion for sound.
> 
> ...


Pate is a cool dude, very talented. You know that charger install was only 2 or 3 days old...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats on the WIN Erik!!! Wish I could have been there to see it!


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Supermod Q
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Excellent man!!!It was Great to meet up with you,and Thank you for letting me hear your system!!It sounded fantastic!Looked Great, and I really digged that Tubed Hu..Hope to see you again.!! Nice job Man!!!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Well Done Erik! Now I have to get the car done. Gotta gets me some sound to play with.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

It was great to meet Erik and hear his system....sounded wonderful and deserves all the praise and awards it gets.

Nick, that Challenger is gonna be a hard one to beat when the tuning is done. Nice ass install on the bad boy.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

No pics at all? 

I need to visit Erik sometime the next weeks to demo.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> No pics at all?
> 
> I need to visit Erik sometime the next weeks to demo.


You know where I live Khanh

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

